# Ruddy duck



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Do any of you guys have a ruddy duck mounted? Can I see some pics? Just shot one tonight and still deciding if I should get it mounted.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Check out my website, ive got a ruddy mount on there. I think they make cool mounts!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there many of these ruddy ducks in michigan? dont think I have ever seen one


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah they come through in decent numbers every year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I just shot a pair this morning near me. The drake was about the same color as that mounted bird. In fact I shot a pair off the Mio pond a few years ago which I had mounted but the male was not the brilliant color as they will get in late winter.


----------

